# Some advice on new 40L tank



## seaneylad (Dec 29, 2019)

Good Morning all!

After some advice on a 40L tank I have set up and currently cycling. haven't kept fish for years so I cant remember much so doing a lot of research.

I am after some advice on a 40L stocking set up, probably end up getting my fish from Pets4Home, not ideal but its due to my location

4 x Guppies
4 x Chilli Rasboras
4 x Dwarf Coradoras

And possible shrimp or a snail? as tank is too small for Plec

Does that sound okay?

Or if someone can help with advice on some fish and numbers for the tank which maybe available from pets4home

Thanks all


----------



## seaneylad (Dec 29, 2019)

Looking at stock in shops, (normally stocked)

Could possible go:

4 x assorted danios
4 x platy fish
4 x while cloud mountain minnows

2-3 x amano shrimp or snail?

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

Danios and minnows, though small, are active fish that need swimming space, so I'd avoid them in such a small tank. It's too small really for platys, too, as they can end up being bullies if they don't have enough space. Guppies and chilli rasbora would be OK size-wise, though I think I'd have some concerns that guppies might try to eat the rasbora as they're so tiny! Also, the rasboras should be in groups of 6+. Endlers are another alternative - if you go for guppies and endlers, go for males only of each so you don't end up with lots of hybrid fry. Amano or cherry shrimp would be a nice addition, and the pygmy corys should be OK.

What are your water parameters? Livebearers such as guppies and endlers need hard, alkaline water, while the chilli rasbora need soft, acidic water - another reason why they might not be the best of tankmates...


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello @seaneylad how is the tank? Did you decide on what fish to get. Would love to see some pics if possible.


----------

